# I bought zoe and panda a seedmate



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Because they are so freaking messy omg. Odie and Luna aren't nearly as messy as these two. So I bought them a seedmate! It's a sectioned acrylic box designed to contain their mess when they eat.



















I have another one coming for their fresh food, but for now there is a mix of seed and pellets and they get their fruits and veggies on the table when I feed Max.

I'm ordering a large one for Max too as eclectus tend to be pretty messy eaters.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweet thing that it's closed so they won't mess the place up plus from top to avoid droppings in their food awesome choice! Hopefully the acrylic will overlays their bites it's the only thing I would be considered of.. I'm a bit over protective on what my birdy could munch.. Never had one of these but it seems a legit choice 

Best regards from Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It's made from food grade acrylic and the guys that make them have a business dedicated solely to making these for birds, so i'm pretty confident it's safe as houses  It's great! 

It didn't take Panda long to figure it out. It took Zoe a little longer but she eventually muscled her way in and they were able to eat together, which is a nice change from the bickering that usually comes with one sitting in the food bowl and the other trying to get in too LOL.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Awesome! Do they have a page or anything? Just asking in case they have similar ones for water also and if they could ship to Greece for the future.. I'm currently making my own protectors from scrap paper for her dishes but meh a professional would be cooler on her new cage also hahah. If they have a page send it over a pm so we don't break any rules or something

Thanks in advance for the info also! 

Best regards from Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's such a neat idea haha I neeed one (or three) for my guys!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

This is their website (posting here in case anyone else is interested) http://www.seedmate.com.au/#!faq/c1481

They do ship internationally although it's quite expensive (everything costs an arm and a leg shipped to/from australia -_-)

They say that they CAN hold water but they are not designed for it so it's really a "use at your own risk" kind of deal if you want to put water in it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have those. You don't realize how much mess they made until you have those food bowls. I have been using them for years and never had any problems with them. I used them for my cockatiels before and I used those same ones for my conure. They last very long!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I got up this morning to a clean floor! Usually My morning routine is get up, put the kettle on to make coffee and formula for max, quick hoover around the birds. I didn't need to hoover this morning and it was amazing!


----------

